# ghrp 6, is it working/legit



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

hi guys, just started using some ghrp 6 form a online supplier but he also sells gear so cant mention, anyway i ordered some previously from tash, they used to make me hungry quite a bit but only ever run then a week straight then i gave them to a mate and he said it was fake, maybe it was ghrp2 (yellow top).

anyway ive got the green tops, whenever i take it i go pretty warm, easily out of breath, and sweat like a bitch- so its legit? but i can go an hour or 2 without eating if needs be. also im constantly dehydrated?

also can i expect much weight loss and when should i start feeling the fat loss benifits. also i have some cjc 1293 shall i stack it?

my primary goal is weight loss, im using 100mcg morning and night.

thank you


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

You guys buy cheep peptides and wonder why

Top colour does not make a difference mate

I would be using the mod with the ghrp mate helps a lot


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

do peptide labs do decent stuff? the other source i got it off was admittedly cheap


----------



## works4me (Jan 4, 2012)

Southern Reseasch is a great place to order from.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andy gibbs said:


> hi guys, just started using some ghrp 6 form a online supplier but he also sells gear so cant mention, anyway i ordered some previously from tash, they used to make me hungry quite a bit but only ever run then a week straight then i gave them to a mate and he said it was fake, maybe it was ghrp2 (yellow top).
> 
> anyway ive got the green tops, whenever i take it i go pretty warm, easily out of breath, and sweat like a bitch- so its legit? but i can go an hour or 2 without eating if needs be. also im constantly dehydrated?
> 
> ...


read this for how to get the best out of peptides...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

dude,

i think we used same source!!!

is it in UK, isnt' it?

i also had green tops and like you i do not have monster hunger they says!!!

BUT after pinning post training i can eat for 1 whole hour or so and i am never full 

i am using their CJC1295 DAC @ 250mcg EW and it seems to work for me (my skin is improving for ex.) but i am not sure on GHRP6 mate...

i am taking it @ 150mcg x2 ED first thing in the morning and post training in the evening as i wrote before.

I think it's no legit G6 



andy gibbs said:


> hi guys, just started using some ghrp 6 form a online supplier but he also sells gear so cant mention, anyway i ordered some previously from tash, they used to make me hungry quite a bit but only ever run then a week straight then i gave them to a mate and he said it was fake, maybe it was ghrp2 (yellow top).
> 
> anyway ive got the green tops, whenever i take it i go pretty warm, easily out of breath, and sweat like a bitch- so its legit? but i can go an hour or 2 without eating if needs be. also im constantly dehydrated?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i am sure,

but you have to fight with those ****ing customs!!

maybe from US to UK is easier but to US to my country within EU is not easy at all !!!



works4me said:


> Southern Reseasch is a great place to order from.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

You want to go UK to EU no custom problems mate


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i know thoon,

but souther research is US based, same as all best peptides sources.

who do you trust in UK?



thoon said:


> You want to go UK to EU no custom problems mate


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

yes its a uk source, not sure what to think about this cos im pretty sure the guy is a legit source. what is cjc doing to your skin? also have you ever used any other g6? cos one of my mates ordered from this guy and said they were spot on :s apparently some dont get as hungry as others , im not too sure tho


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not everyone gets the hunger symptoms. I have US sourced G6 and I don't get hungry.

You really want to drop that CJC with DAC though...


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

definitly more brightning skin, cleaner etc.. i can feel CJC working 'cause i did HGH first and sides (good sides) are more or less the same so i am sure of it.

more i am adding Huperzine A 50mg x2 ED as Russianstar suggest on various US forums (do you know that man?) and i think it really add CJC to work blocking (BAD!!!) somatostatine to let GH to be released easily.

Peptides are very first time for me (i did only 2 HGH cycle in the past) so G6 the same.

i tell you, maybe it's working, i do not know...i just eat all day long but not that monster hunger 5 minuts after pinning as everyone says.

just this 



andy gibbs said:


> yes its a uk source, not sure what to think about this cos im pretty sure the guy is a legit source. what is cjc doing to your skin? also have you ever used any other g6? cos one of my mates ordered from this guy and said they were spot on :s apparently some dont get as hungry as others , im not too sure tho


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

glad to know Robbie, i read about that, i hope my G6 is legit too.

and i do not want to drop CJC DAC at the moment, i decided to do it for a couple of months (if i will not have problems along the course) and i will start pinning with CJC1293 or 95 W/O DAC after that ;-)

i will also switch to G6 to G2 and after that i will try IPA and HEXA along with MOD GRF(1-29) A.K.A. CJC1293 



Robbie said:


> Not everyone gets the hunger symptoms. I have US sourced G6 and I don't get hungry.
> 
> You really want to drop that CJC with DAC though...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the way CJC1295 DAC works you would not see it so soon plus it creates GH bleed which is how women release GH not good for men, now just because you dont get hunger from GHRP6 does not mean it is not GHRP6 as this is a side effect not the reason to use it.......the better skin and feeling of well being is more likely from the 6 than the CJC......

stop using the GHRP6 and see how you feel this will tell you about the CJC......


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i see Ps, thanks.

anyway i am feeling good on this combo, i have typical sides from HGH: tickling, numbness, bright skin, etc..

especially today after may 2° weekly inject of CJC1295 so i cannot be a case, don't you think? 

and yes, i know the story of women's GH bleed and you are right, of course.

but i wanted to try this combo for 1 month or 2 at least and then i will switch to CJC1293 / MOD GRF 1-29.

I just wanna give a try to this product ;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kalliste said:


> i see Ps, thanks.
> 
> anyway i am feeling good on this combo, i have typical sides from HGH: tickling, numbness, bright skin, etc..
> 
> ...


why would you want to use CJC1293??????


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> why would you want to use CJC1293??????


Probably best to give up!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Probably best to give up!


yea i guessed so


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

so just to clarify...

cjc without dac is ok to use?

(sorry thats the 1 i have, got mixed up with the numbers)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Like a Boss said:


> so just to clarify...
> 
> cjc without dac is ok to use?
> 
> (sorry thats the 1 i have, got mixed up with the numbers)


what you want is to create a pulse of GH many times through the day this is the exact way GH is released in men, Mod GRF 1-29 does this and this is the only thing you want......CJC1295 with DAC extends the life to several days giving not a pulse but a bleed of GH just as a woman does not what we want......

GHRH (CJC/Mod GRF) amplify the pulse of GH created by a GHRP if the GHRH is used at the same time as the GHRP, however on its own (creating a GH bleed) it does very very little to enhance the effects of GHRP peptides.....


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry, my fault 

i meant 1295 W/O DAC or Mod GRF 1-29.

;-)



Pscarb said:


> why would you want to use CJC1293??????


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

one last question pscarb, bsicallly im 6 days in i feel ive lost weight but its just wishfull thinking as the scales are exactly the same, and im only doing 1 weight session a week which is back (long story).

anyway ive noticed i get pins and needles really easy, as in if i put my arms on the table bamm i get them had em 3 times today :s does this mean its working? also fitness has defo gone up and i sweat like a bitch on my back..... again nothing major with the hunger.

also, not sure if you know but can i use this whilst im using modafinil or armodafinil? cant relly find much on the net.

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kalliste said:


> Sorry, my fault
> 
> i meant 1295 W/O DAC or Mod GRF 1-29.
> 
> ;-)


in that case thats good to go mate



Like a Boss said:


> one last question pscarb, bsicallly im 6 days in i feel ive lost weight but its just wishfull thinking as the scales are exactly the same, and im only doing 1 weight session a week which is back (long story).
> 
> anyway ive noticed i get pins and needles really easy, as in if i put my arms on the table bamm i get them had em 3 times today :s does this mean its working? also fitness has defo gone up and i sweat like a bitch on my back..... again nothing major with the hunger.
> 
> ...


dont rely on the hunger as indication as it effects everyone differently, you can increase the dose for 1 shot and see how that effects your hunger....

have no idea about Modafinil or armodafinil but you are creating a natural release of GH although i cannot say if there is any issues with using the two...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> dont rely on the hunger as indication as it effects everyone differently,


Yeah me and mate ran ghrp2/6 a while ago, both peps made me starving! Yet my mate didn't get hungry at all? Weird.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

sound, lol i took just under 200 earlier, felt tiny bit dizzy/detached for 2-3mins but got away with hours withou food inc no brekkie. but was mega thirsty, the source is trusted by many people so ill assume its just me, as long as it still burns as much calories im not bothered i dont rally need food any way lol


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

I asked for some advice on one of the posts on here months ago asking about CJC 1295 as id bought a load but got no reply, so I did two months of CJC @ 250 mcg x2 EW and GHRP6 @ 100 mcg x 3 ED, I felt good on it after second week, my weight went up, my fat went down and but i got really weird dreams. I then swopped to Mod GRF 1-29 @ 100 mcg x 3 ED with the G6, from the same supplier, as people kept on saying about GH bleed. That was six weeks ago and guest what! My weights gone down, i dont feel as good, not recovering as fast but at least the fat has stayed the same. Some times I get really hungry sometimes I don't, one thing I do know is that GH bleed or not I'm going back on the DAC, only because I believe it works better for me.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Boss,

we are in the same situation, i reallt like it! 

i am today on 6th day on CJC1295 DAC + G6 but i do not "feel" i am leaner, i feel better all around but def not leaner, maybe have fuller muscle but not leaner.

i am using CJC E5D and G6 5on 2off 2 times a day (first thing in the morning and post w.o.)

I have to eat less, now i really eat near double then first to start peptids, and i am not putting on fat, luckly ;-)



Like a Boss said:


> one last question pscarb, bsicallly im 6 days in i feel ive lost weight but its just wishfull thinking as the scales are exactly the same, and im only doing 1 weight session a week which is back (long story).
> 
> anyway ive noticed i get pins and needles really easy, as in if i put my arms on the table bamm i get them had em 3 times today :s does this mean its working? also fitness has defo gone up and i sweat like a bitch on my back..... again nothing major with the hunger.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

miller669 said:


> I asked for some advice on one of the posts on here months ago asking about CJC 1295 as id bought a load but got no reply, so I did two months of CJC @ 250 mcg x2 EW and GHRP6 @ 100 mcg x 3 ED, I felt good on it after second week, my weight went up, my fat went down and but i got really weird dreams. I then swopped to Mod GRF 1-29 @ 100 mcg x 3 ED with the G6, from the same supplier, as people kept on saying about GH bleed. That was six weeks ago and guest what! My weights gone down, i dont feel as good, not recovering as fast but at least the fat has stayed the same. Some times I get really hungry sometimes I don't, one thing I do know is that GH bleed or not I'm going back on the DAC, only because I believe it works better for me.


guys you have to do what you feel is best BUT facts are facts and GH bleed is no where near as productive at amplifying the pulse with Mod GRF, everything you have said is common with GHRP but as i said guys you have to do what you feel is best for you.


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well kalliste maybe we is just freaks of nature,lol, or are there many more out there that feel the same? All the fact out there lead to the same conclusion that the GH bleed is not the effect we are after but as ive said I feel better with DAC, when I don't I'll try something different for a while. All we can do is listen to what our bodies are telling us.

Maybe Pscarb could help me with this problem? I am trying to understand why everyone is taking their peps straight after training as I thought that training itself caused a GH pulse! so surely if you've just pulsed you should leave it awhile so your gland can refuel itself ready for another pulse later? Sorry if it's a stupid question mate, but as I tell me kids... the only stupid question is a question not asked


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

miller669 said:


> Well kalliste maybe we is just freaks of nature,lol, or are there many more out there that feel the same? All the fact out there lead to the same conclusion that the GH bleed is not the effect we are after but as ive said I feel better with DAC, when I don't I'll try something different for a while. All we can do is listen to what our bodies are telling us.
> 
> *Maybe Pscarb could help me with this problem? I am trying to understand why everyone is taking their peps straight after training as I thought that training itself caused a GH pulse! so surely if you've just pulsed you should leave it awhile so your gland can refuel itself ready for another pulse later? Sorry if it's a stupid question mate, but as I tell me kids... the only stupid question is a question not asked*


because using a GHRH/GHRP stack post training will enhance the pulse you get from training (very small by the way) just as it does when you enter REM sleep, it does not negate the natural pulse but enhances the effect.....

as for the reason not to use CJC1295 with DAC, The studies that we all use for saturation dose, timing etc also showed that CJC1295 DAC itself found it increased base levels but did not increase pulses. That means there is *less* GH mass synthesized and stored in the growth hormone releasing cells (somatotrophs).....so you get less and less GH as it is always there and the body needs times when it is not released this is why men create a PULSE of GH not a Bleed.......


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers Pscarb! I'll order more ModGRF1-29 and give it a longer run this time, thinking of doing 100mcg x 4 ED to see what difference it makes. One when i get up, one 40 mins before lunch, one after training and then before sleeping. I think I'll give it a good three months at that and see how thing are, if not I can always go back on the stock of CJC I have in the freezer. In my forties now and looking at competing later this year for the first time, my diet is good, my training and other aspects are good so getting this right would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ok guys so i took it just before a workout felt really weak and had the urge to have food before i went to gym but i didnt, damn its really improved my fitness? or am i just imagining things, also i now feel awesome....

could this be an effect or am i just having a good day?


----------



## miller669 (Sep 20, 2010)

It could be a bit of both mate, try it on a day when you feel like a bit crappy and see if there's a difference. Theses peptides are quite new in the world of muscle building, so in a way we are all our own ginnie pigs. Speaking to a few mates at the gym last night and we are nearly all getting the same effects from our peps but we are all taking in different ways!


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks,

very interesting Paul 



Pscarb said:


> because using a GHRH/GHRP stack post training will enhance the pulse you get from training (very small by the way) just as it does when you enter REM sleep, it does not negate the natural pulse but enhances the effect.....
> 
> as for the reason not to use CJC1295 with DAC, The studies that we all use for saturation dose, timing etc also showed that CJC1295 DAC itself found it increased base levels but did not increase pulses. That means there is *less* GH mass synthesized and stored in the growth hormone releasing cells (somatotrophs).....so you get less and less GH as it is always there and the body needs times when it is not released this is why men create a PULSE of GH not a Bleed.......


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

:cool2:



miller669 said:


> Well kalliste maybe we is just freaks of nature,lol, or are there many more out there that feel the same?


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

...that's whay i NEVER did HGH or peps first to train!

Hypoglicemic Danger.... 



Like a Boss said:


> ok guys so i took it just before a workout felt really weak and had the urge to have food before i went to gym but i didnt, damn its really improved my fitness? or am i just imagining things, also i now feel awesome....
> 
> could this be an effect or am i just having a good day?


----------

